# EchoStar Introduces New High-Definition DVR Receiver



## Chris Blount

ENGLEWOOD, Colo., Jan. 7, 2008 (PRIME NEWSWIRE) -- EchoStar Holding Corporation
today announced the launch of a new high definition (HD) DVR receiver to
complement its premier line of ViP set-top boxes. The ViP612 is an advanced
MPEG-4, dual-tuner, DVR receiver with integrated digital over-the-air tuner, and
offers the visual clarity and superior surround sound of HD. The receiver will
be available to customers in February.

"EchoStar continues to expand its suite of award-winning high definition
receivers to meet and exceed the demands of DISH Network subscribers," said Mark
Jackson, president of EchoStar Holding Corporation. "With the recent holiday
boom in HDTV sales, the ViP612 is the perfect solution for customers who have
purchased an HDTV, and desire the ability to record HD content."

The ViP612 -- which is similar to the award-winning ViP622, but powers one TV --
can record up to 30 hours of high definition content and 200 hours of standard
definition content. It also features on-screen caller ID, a nine-day electronic
programming guide (EPG), seamless access to both satellite and broadband
delivered content, a host of interactive services through DishHOME Interactive
TV, parental locks and more. ViP612 customers also have access to the most free
national HD channels in the industry with more than 75, plus local channels
where available.

The ViP612 is available for lease to new and existing DISH Network customers
through DISH Network's popular Digital Home Advantage (DHA) plan. For more
information about DHA, DISH Network or the ViP612, call 1-800-333-DISH (3474),
visit www.dishnetwork.com, or visit your local DISH Network retailer.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

> ViP612 customers also have access to the most free
> national HD channels in the industry with more than 75


Is there another press release that describes how to get teh HD Channels for free?

Is there something special included with the ownership of this particular DVR, that you don't have to pay for the HD services?


----------



## RAD

They don't mention that it's only for 6 months that you get the HD channels for free.


----------



## Mikey

What's the advantage of a single TV HD DVR? Is there some cost savings to the subscriber?


----------



## garys

Mikey said:


> What's the advantage of a single TV HD DVR? Is there some cost savings to the subscriber?


I hear customers have been asking for it. Guess it would be for someone who doesn't record a lot of different programs at the same time or don't want to use the pip feature.


----------



## Jason Nipp

garys said:


> I hear customers have been asking for it. Guess it would be for someone who doesn't record a lot of different programs at the same time or don't want to use the pip feature.


Actually I was under the impression it would do PiP but just would not have a TV2 output.


----------



## James Long

Earl Bonovich said:


> Is there another press release that describes how to get teh HD Channels for free?
> 
> Is there something special included with the ownership of this particular DVR, that you don't have to pay for the HD services?


Probably the current introductory offer Rad refers to ... or a typo.

"powers one TV" is a typo. The 612 may FEED signal to one TV, but I doubt it supplies power.


----------



## GrumpyBear

garys said:


> I hear customers have been asking for it. Guess it would be for someone who doesn't record a lot of different programs at the same time or don't want to use the pip feature.


It says its a DUAL tuner so it sounds more like a 622 that is in single mode only.
Makes since to me if thats the way it is. I have never understood a HD DVR with a SD out, just to lose the Dual Tuner PiP/Swap.


----------



## ssmith10pn

Maybe so it only counts as one room on your account?


----------



## Mikey

ssmith10pn said:


> Maybe so it only counts as one room on your account?


Sounds like the best answer so far. The other thought I had was that it negates the Additional Outlet Programming Access Fee ($5/mo), but that's waived anyway when your receiver is connected to a phone line.


----------



## davethestalker

For those of us that only use our DVR for 1 TV anyway, how is it any different from the 622 or 722 (other than less space)?


----------



## GrumpyBear

Mikey said:


> Sounds like the best answer so far. The other thought I had was that it negates the Additional Outlet Programming Access Fee ($5/mo), but that's waived anyway when your receiver is connected to a phone line.


Maybe it will create a new script for the CSR's, so they "Maybe" less confused, and help out those who just can't get a phone line over to the DVR. I wish it would include media center support like D* DVR's. I don't need it with my NEW AV Reciever I have, and I always have the Xbox360 as back up.


----------



## phrelin

Actually, I'd be content with a 722-technologically-equivalent dual tuner DVR with one TV output - outputting to a component, hdmi, and s-video plus optical and RCA audios at the same time. I need it in black.


----------



## GrumpyBear

phrelin said:


> Actually, I'd be content with a 722-technologically-equivalent dual tuner DVR with one TV output - outputting to a component, hdmi, and s-video plus optical and RCA audios at the same time. I need it in black.


AMEN, none of that shiney sliver crap.


----------



## HDdude24

Any news on the 211's and DVR? Last year they said coming soon and and it's been a year?


----------



## Mikey

HDdude24 said:


> Any news on the 211's and DVR? Last year they said coming soon and and it's been a year?


There was a presentation on that at CES. Coming in February. Better than "soon".


----------



## Henry

HDdude24 said:


> Any news on the 211's and DVR? Last year they said coming soon and and it's been a year?


Looks like the ViP612 is the DVR-capable replacement for the ViP211. That's fine with me if us 211 subs currently under agreement have the option to upgrade to it now.

If not, then I guess we'll have to wait for the 211 mod that will activate EHD capabilities and allow the 211 to act as a DVR as well.


----------



## Ron Barry

I would not say the Vip612 is a DVR replacement for a 211. It is just a single TV version of the 622 just as the 622/722 is not a DVR replacement for the 222. They are different animals and usually not associated in any way.


----------



## HDdude24

HDG said:


> Looks like the ViP612 is the DVR-capable replacement for the ViP211. That's fine with me if us 211 subs currently under agreement have the option to upgrade to it now.
> 
> If not, then I guess we'll have to wait for the 211 mod that will activate EHD capabilities and allow the 211 to act as a DVR as well.


Yeah I went out and got a Hard drive and it's full of dust:nono: But if they do let us have the option to upgrade like you said i'll be happy to.


----------



## P Smith

Judging by photos of the ViP612, it is new variant of 622/722 line. Same form-factor.


----------



## James Long

Are you judging the book by it's cover again?


----------



## Henry

Ron Barry said:


> _ [...] _They are different animals and usually not associated in any way.


Excuse my ignorence, Ron. Could you then direct me to an existing Dish, single-TV, HD Reciever/DVR belonging to the ViP (Mpeg4) family?

Because if you can, it would certainly fill up a big hole in my entertainment preferences/needs.


----------



## Ron Barry

No Ignorance..... This is the first one. I just would not consider the 612 the DVR equivalent of the 211. The 211 is a single tuner HD receiver. The 612 I assume is a dual tuner single TV DVR. That is what I meant by different animals.


----------



## Henry

Ron Barry said:


> No Ignorance..... This is the first one. I just would not consider the 612 the DVR equivalent of the 211. The 211 is a single tuner HD receiver. The 612 I assume is a dual tuner single TV DVR. That is what I meant by different animals.


Thanks for the sanity check, Ron ...

... but in essence, it (the ViP612) seems to do all of the things for a single HD TV that the 622/722 do for a multi-HD TV set-up, yes? All I want is a machine that will service a single TV in HD with DVR capability. That's it ... no other bells and whistles required!

If Dish doesn't have an existing model that does that (I don't think it does) , then in my mind, the ViP612 is _(intentionally)_ a replacement model for the 211 that ads considerable performance enhancements and flexibility in all-HD equipped households like mine.

From reading the release, you're right, the 612 does have a dual tuner but just one output ... that's a big extra for us 211 users (if we can upgrade) because we would now have PiP in the bedroom!!! :grin:

At first glane, I gotta tell ya, the 612 fills a huge vacuum.

I sorta agree ... different animal maybe ... but same zoo. Feed the cats first, of course ... but don't ever neglect the chimps.


----------



## Ron Barry

Well if they are the same price as the 722, I don't see why one would not go with the 722. If I am understanding what the 612 is, the 722 in single mode would work exactly the same as the 612 with 25 hours more of HD storage. My guess is that the the 612 will be a lower cost of entry for situations where the dual mode is not needed.

Either would be an excellent upgrade from the 211, but the point I was trying to make is I would not expected a swap out ..... 612 for a 211.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I really see no NEED for a 612 at all. The 622/722 does the same thing with a flip of a switch and you are in single mode. I think that Echostar and DISH need to stop making more and more receivers and stick to a simple line of mpeg 4 vip receivers and add more features to that line. Now I realize that advancements in tech will come along , like sling blade , that I will want and that will necessitate a new receiver, but the 612 is not one of those advancements.


----------



## clapple

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I really see no NEED for a 612 at all. The 622/722 does the same thing with a flip of a switch and you are in single mode. I think that Echostar and DISH need to stop making more and more receivers and stick to a simple line of mpeg 4 vip receivers and add more features to that line. Now I realize that advancements in tech will come along , like sling blade , that I will want and that will necessitate a new receiver, but the 612 is not one of those advancements.


There is a need for the 612, when you are up against the Dish 4 tuner rule.


----------



## Fiat

clapple said:


> There is a need for the 612, when you are up against the Dish 4 tuner rule.


You are correct with 4 HD sets myself and 2 VIP622's Dish will not let me lease
any more HD receivers as the limit is 4 receivers and a VIP622 counts as 2. I can purchase them for over $500.00 but leasing is out of the question. This sounds like it will be a great solution. As the price point for HD sets comes down more and more homes will have more than 2 HD sets. This will allow for HD to those sets and not the 2nd TV SD signal.


----------



## Henry

Ron Barry said:


> Well if they are the same price as the 722, I don't see why one would not go with the 722. If I am understanding what the 612 is, the 722 in single mode would work exactly the same as the 612 with 25 hours more of HD storage. My guess is that the the 612 will be a lower cost of entry for situations where the dual mode is not needed.
> 
> Either would be an excellent upgrade from the 211, but the point I was trying to make is I would not expected a swap out ..... 612 for a 211.


In there lies the rub, Ron. Many of us don't want to buy the new machine. We simply want to lease it. But because I already lease a 622, I don't qualify for a second one, but I do qualify to lease a single TV machine like the 211. Now, if they just allow me to upgrade the 211 for a 612, I'm in hog heaven. But you may be right. They may not let me do that. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## clapple

Fiat said:


> You are correct with 4 HD sets myself and 2 VIP622's Dish will not let me lease
> any more HD receivers as the limit is 4 receivers and a VIP622 counts as 2. I can purchase them for over $500.00 but leasing is out of the question. This sounds like it will be a great solution. As the price point for HD sets comes down more and more homes will have more than 2 HD sets. This will allow for HD to those sets and not the 2nd TV SD signal.


Everyone refers to the 4 tuner rule. What I really think it is, is a 4 TV rule. I don't need any more SD TV outlets, I need three HD TV outlets!


----------



## BattleZone

Lots of customers are very upset once they learn that the TV2 output on their HD-DVR is only SD. Their salespeople told them that they would be getting "an HD-DVR that feeds 2 TVs", which implies that both will get HD. Customers rarely understand the technical reasons why that doesn't work well.

At least this way, there's no pretense. This DVR competes directly with DirecTV's HR line of DVRs: 2 tuners, 1 TV, HD output.

Dual-output DVRs made a lot of sense with SD, but increasingly less with HD. A lot of homes got their second HDTV this Christmas.


----------



## Ron Barry

Though I agree that two TVs (One HD/One SD) can be confusing if not explained right, I still feel that there is a large market that a dual DVR with the 722 capabilities serves. 

Anyone have any links to studies of the number of homes with one HDTV vs 2 HDTVs vs None? My guess would be the majority of people in the US still are SD only... And the next highest percentage of people would be one HDTV followed by multiple HDTVS. 

The people that hang out here are but a small percentage of households but I am sure we have a much larger percentage of multiple HDTV households compared to the total population. 

One thing that I feel needs to be understood. The 722 in single mode is the same as the 612 unless there is plans for the 612 to have additional functionality. I use mine in single mode 95% of time and occasional toggle it to dual mode if there is a condition where I need to watch something in the garage while my wife watches something in the other room. Serves this use case very well. 

I am not discounting the need for a dual HD out DVR, but also I feel there still is a strong case for an HD/SD out DVR given the current landscape.

I tend to agree with Mike though my guess is the 612 has some cost reduction and given the volumes Dish does and the number of single DVR type installs having this capability might be the driving factor here. My advice is for heavy HDTV watchers.. If you can get into a 622/722 without a lot of additional cost go that route.


----------



## P Smith

James Long said:


> Are you judging the book by it's cover again?


So far, similar approach with ViP222 works fine. 

When you'll post internal pictures we would talk seriously.


----------



## mossdaddy

I have three HD sets and am currently with D*. However, because I need OTA I haven't upgraded to the new D* HD line up. Even with their new receiver line up, I have a couple of problems with their equipment. I don't really like the idea of the second box for the OTA tuner, at least not in the bedroom where space is more of a consideration. Second, I don't want to have to run extra coax to get the duel tuner capability for recording.

I would consider Dish, but I have a couple of equipment questions. Do all the receivers have single or dual tuners for OTA? Do you need two coax cables to record while watching sat programming?

Any clarification will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## kklier

I guess you can get four of these for free as a new subscriber...


----------



## Ron Barry

mossdaddy said:


> I have three HD sets and am currently with D*. However, because I need OTA I haven't upgraded to the new D* HD line up. Even with their new receiver line up, I have a couple of problems with their equipment. I don't really like the idea of the second box for the OTA tuner, at least not in the bedroom where space is more of a consideration. Second, I don't want to have to run extra coax to get the duel tuner capability for recording.
> 
> I would consider Dish, but I have a couple of equipment questions. Do all the receivers have single or dual tuners for OTA? Do you need two coax cables to record while watching sat programming?
> 
> Any clarification will be appreciated. Thanks.


The HD receivers/DVRs all have one OTA tuner.

With the 622/722 you only need one coax cable for Sat and I know people that also use the same coax for OTA and home distribution. I personally have 3 seperate cables. One for Sat, one for OTA and home for home distribution.


----------



## cobain

I have been testing the ViP612 for some time now. It is exactly what you state that it is.. a dual tuner HD-DVR that supports one tv (Basically a MPEG4 921). Information about it can be found on the DishNetwork website

tech(dot)dishnetwork(dot)com/departmental_content/techportal/content/tech/receiver/612.shtml (I'm unable to post URL's as I have not made 5 posts yet.  )

We actually do currently allow existing customers to upgrade to two leased 622/722 receivers via a Dish'n It Up, but those are your 4 leased tuners that you are allowed. In additional unless we make some sort of special exception to the ViP612 receiver, it will still count as two tuners, allowing you to only have two leased ViP612's before you reach the maximum of four leased tuners.

But, on a brighter note we also released a press release on Monday stating that we will be allowing ViP211 customers to connect external harddrives up and extend their EPG.



> EchoStar's ViP211 conversion allows DishHD customers without a DVR to easily convert their HD satellite receiver to function as a DVR by activating the USB 2.0 port on the ViP211 set-top box and connecting it to any off-the-shelf external hard drive. The external hard drive connection changes the existing ViP211 interface into a DVR interface that includes search capabilities by theme or keyword. The electronic program guide also expands from a two-day guide to a nine-day guide.


So if you are looking to have 4 HD TV's, all with DVR, your best bet is to wait until we activate this functionality to our ViP 211s via software upgrade.


----------



## grooves12

cobain said:


> We actually do currently allow existing customers to upgrade to two leased 622/722 receivers via a Dish'n It Up, but those are your 4 leased tuners that you are allowed. In additional unless we make some sort of special exception to the ViP612 receiver, it will still count as two tuners, allowing you to only have two leased ViP612's before you reach the maximum of four leased tuners.


If that is the case and they really do still count the 612 as two tuners, then it really serves ZERO purpose in the product lineup. The ONLY way it would make sense is for those with multiple (>2) HDTV's in their homes that were getting bit by the 4-tuner limits previously.


----------



## mossdaddy

Ron Barry said:


> The HD receivers/DVRs all have one OTA tuner.
> 
> With the 622/722 you only need one coax cable for Sat and I know people that also use the same coax for OTA and home distribution. I personally have 3 seperate cables. One for Sat, one for OTA and home for home distribution.


Thanks for the info. That's very helpful. The new dual tuner from D* would allow me to record one OTA broadcast and view another OTA at the same time. But I'm still not happy with having to run two coax to do that for Sat programming.

I also appreciate the info from Cobain on the 211 upgrade to DVR capability. So if I had 3 211's, could I move hard drives from one to the other? That way I could record on an unused tv and play back on a different tv.

Didn't dish announce a new 212 with similar capability? I''d have to review the specs and availabilty.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## GrumpyBear

mossdaddy said:


> Thanks for the info. That's very helpful. The new dual tuner from D* would allow me to record one OTA broadcast and view another OTA at the same time. But I'm still not happy with having to run two coax to do that for Sat programming.
> 
> I also appreciate the info from Cobain on the 211 upgrade to DVR capability. So if I had 3 211's, could I move hard drives from one to the other? That way I could record on an unused tv and play back on a different tv.
> 
> Didn't dish announce a new 212 with similar capability? I''d have to review the specs and availabilty.
> 
> Thanks again for the help.


For a single TV you only need 1 coax coming into your house, on the back side of the Unit you use a DDP Seperator, to split them back out, granted you will have to use a 2 Diplexor's, one on the roof and 1 before the DPP, to bring in your OTA


----------



## Mikey

cobain said:


> ...
> So if you are looking to have 4 HD TV's, all with DVR, your best bet is to wait until we activate this functionality to our ViP 211s via software upgrade.


Okay, I can wait. I actually have three 211s and a 311, but I only want a DVR on two 211s. Now the question is, what kind of DVR fees will be on the 211 DVRs?


----------



## GrumpyBear

I wonder HOW many Phone calls the ViP621 will cut down on. I hooked up my 2nd tv to the HD DVR and it doesn't look as good.:eek2: :lol:


----------



## Henry

Mikey said:


> Now the question is, what kind of DVR fees will be on the 211 DVRs?


Plus, when will the software upgrade be available?

And will it be cheaper for me to simply upgrade my ViP211 to a ViP612 and pay the normal fee, or fork out the $$$ for an EHD?


----------



## P Smith

Posted in CES reports. One tuner - half DVR fee plus 'activation' fee; soon.


----------



## Henry

P Smith said:


> Posted in CES reports. One tuner - half DVR fee plus 'activation' fee; soon.


At first glance it sounds good, but I'm not sure that's any consolation for HD DVRs ... the 612 (the _only_ 1-TV Dish HD DVR) has 2 tuners - albeit only one output. According to *cobain* (see above), by E*'s reckoning, the 612 counts as two tuners ... so I'm guessing it'll be a full fee deal for us HD minded.


----------



## P Smith

Oops - it was about 211+DVR functions.


----------



## Henry

P Smith said:


> Oops - it was about 211+DVR functions.


Ahhh, thanks for that, P. So it looks like E* is making concessions for the fact that 211 subs will have to buy their own EHD ... hence half price on the HD fee. Still wondering if it's worth it ... but just too lazy to do the math right now.

But thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Jim5506

The 612 is a 622 without the TV2 output.

It still has three HD tuners (2 SAT 1 OTA). Still does PIP.

I use my 622 exactly as the 612 is set up.

Nothing connected to TV2.

Running in single mode.


----------



## P Smith

Yeah, tell that to James. (posts #20, #21 here )


----------



## James Long

Hey, I got the model number right without any personal issues. 

Functionally, yes. The 612 is like a 622 in single mode forever.
Design wise? Not quite.


----------



## theoak

James Long said:


> Hey, I got the model number right without any personal issues.
> 
> Functionally, yes. The 612 is like a 622 in single mode forever.
> Design wise? Not quite.


What do you mean by design wise? Are you talking just looks or something else?


----------



## P Smith

He is deducting by seen just "a cover of the book" .


----------



## dvrblogger

James Long said:


> Hey, I got the model number right without any personal issues.
> 
> Functionally, yes. The 612 is like a 622 in single mode forever.
> Design wise? Not quite.


In technical terms is only has one MPEG decoder instead of two so one tv and n o PIP.Less important given that it is a 612 and a t12 proibably based on an earlier chip but that shouldn't matter much peformance wise (although power consumptiopn may be lowewr on the 700 models.


----------



## Bobby H

Hi, I'm new here.

I've been subscribing to Dish Network since 1999 and have one of the first "Dish 500" receivers (model 4700). Finally bought a good HDTV after years of waiting for the display technology to improve. I'm weighing my options on changing my Dish Network service (or going with DirecTV instead).

Have a couple questions about the ViP 612 receiver versus the ViP 622.

The ViP 622 supports picture in picture, but the ViP 612 apparently does not (despite it having 2 tuners). I only need the service for 1 television, but if I choose the ViP 622 for its PIP capability will I get charged extra like customers sending a signal to 2 televisions?

Is there also a big price difference between the 612 and 622 models?

I'm hoping I can get a better deal than what Dish Network is advertising for existing customers, which seems to be no deals at all. I don't understand why it seems new, first time customers are the only ones given attractive pricing options on programming and equipment. It would seem like Dish Network would want to take more steps to retain existing customers, especially ones that have been subscribers for a long time.


----------



## HobbyTalk

If you attach it to a phone line or your broadband connection, there is no extra tuner charge.

I don't know about the pricing.

D* does the same thing, offers better prices to new customers.


----------



## Bobby H

Is it possible to attach some kind of WiFi wireless "g" adapter to the receiver? I don't really feel like running CAT-5 cable to my setup, much less have a phone line attached to it either. My Playstation 3 connects via WiFi. Pretty nice.


----------



## HobbyTalk

Yes, you can get a wireless gaming adaptor to connect wirelessly.


----------



## phrelin

Bobby H said:


> Hi, I'm new here.
> 
> I've been subscribing to Dish Network since 1999 and have one of the first "Dish 500" receivers (model 4700). Finally bought a good HDTV after years of waiting for the display technology to improve. I'm weighing my options on changing my Dish Network service (or going with DirecTV instead).
> 
> Have a couple questions about the ViP 612 receiver versus the ViP 622.
> 
> The ViP 622 supports picture in picture, but the ViP 612 apparently does not (despite it having 2 tuners). I only need the service for 1 television, but if I choose the ViP 622 for its PIP capability will I get charged extra like customers sending a signal to 2 televisions?
> 
> Is there also a big price difference between the 612 and 622 models?
> 
> I'm hoping I can get a better deal than what Dish Network is advertising for existing customers, which seems to be no deals at all. I don't understand why it seems new, first time customers are the only ones given attractive pricing options on programming and equipment. It would seem like Dish Network would want to take more steps to retain existing customers, especially ones that have been subscribers for a long time.


:welcome_s You should at least skim _*all the way through *_the ViP-612 First Impressions thread. I've had a relatively solid experience with my 722 and it appears that the 622/722 series have gotten pretty solid footing on reliablility, for the most part. I'm not sure what's going on with the 612 since I originally thought it was going to be a 622, just black and without that second tv sd feed circuitry.


----------

